# teen mums with more then 1 LO...



## cammy

how long after having LO did you get pregnant??


----------



## bbyno1

Im 3 months along with my 2nd and Aliyah is 13 months so i got pregnant when she was about 10 months old


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

just under 9 months


----------



## Lauraxamy

LO was 9 months old when I got pregnant again x


----------



## lauram_92

I'm not pregnant, but my friend is 8 weeks pregnant and her son is 18 months..


----------



## bbyno1

Are you thinking about having another?


----------



## MissMummy2Be

:) i have been told 18 months is a good gap :D are you thinking of having another one??


----------



## aidensxmomma

I got pregnant with Mady about 7 1/2 months after Aiden was born. This time it was about a year and a half before I got pregnant again.


----------



## erinlena

Im almost 5 weeks preganant now and my daughter is almost 3. so i waited awhile lol =)


----------



## emmylou92

Hollie was abot 6.5 months when I got pregnant.

I'm not having any more children after this one though.


----------



## sarah0108

Harriet was 14 weeks (LOL!) when i got pregnant again


----------



## emmylou92

Wow :)


----------



## xgem27x

I think there was pretty much seconds between my two's conception....


----------



## lov3hat3

sarah0108 said:


> Harriet was 14 weeks (LOL!) when i got pregnant again

wow!
Was another planned, or a suprise :)? i think id have a heartattack if i found out i was pregnant anytime soon!!


----------



## lizardbreath

1 year pretty much to the day . I found out I was pregnant shortly after Jaymees first birthday and by dates I was pregnant with Kat 9 days Later.


----------



## sarah0108

lov3hat3 said:


> sarah0108 said:
> 
> 
> Harriet was 14 weeks (LOL!) when i got pregnant again
> 
> wow!
> Was another planned, or a suprise :)? i think id have a heartattack if i found out i was pregnant anytime soon!!Click to expand...

HUGE surprise, i was only 16 xx


----------



## Mellie1988

I got pregnant with Theo when DD was 15 months old, started TTC shortly after her 1st birthday. 

Gonna wait till Theo is 4 to have our 3rd baby. 

x


----------



## Tanara

_Taye was 26 Months when I got Pregnant with Fayth. There 2 years 11 months apart exactly _


----------



## lilosmum

I conceived around Lily's first birthday and so there will be a 21 month gap between my two LO's


----------



## Genna

My son was 15 months, they're exactly two years apart :)


----------



## kittycat18

My word Sarah, you must have been so shocked!! :haha:

We love Lucia and I am broody already :haha: But we are going to hold off for 2 years x


----------



## sarah0108

kittycat18 said:


> My word Sarah, you must have been so shocked!! :haha:
> 
> We love Lucia and I am broody already :haha: But we are going to hold off for 2 years x

Very :rofl:

There is 12 months and 20 days between them, would have been less if he wasnt born late!!

I love them though :cloud9: They are so close its far too cute!! x


----------



## we can't wait

About eight weeks.
I know the exact night it happened because the condom broke and I cried for 45 minutes. :blush:

Are you thinking you're pregnant again, Bree?


----------



## lov3hat3

sarah0108 said:


> kittycat18 said:
> 
> 
> My word Sarah, you must have been so shocked!! :haha:
> 
> We love Lucia and I am broody already :haha: But we are going to hold off for 2 years x
> 
> Very :rofl:
> 
> There is 12 months and 20 days between them, would have been less if he wasnt born late!!
> 
> I love them though :cloud9: They are so close its far too cute!! xClick to expand...

n'awww :flower:
i honestly think id have a heart attack if that ever happened to me! :haha: i find one tireing enough lol.


----------



## sarah0108

It's not that bad  You just get on with it! The hardest part was having a newborn with a baby that couldnt walk, which meant carrying both everywhere, with stitches and its not like H would sleep all the time, she was an active toddler so it was hard getting used to! Routine is key in this household lol! x


----------



## lov3hat3

Awww. I bet its nice having them so close together! bet they definatly keep you busy:haha: i dont even think id be able to cope with being pregnant with a young baby! :haha:


----------



## Lucy22

There'll be almost 4.5yrs between my two girls :flower:
She was still 3yrs old when I fell pregnant though.

Do you think your pregnant again?


----------



## xgem27x

sarah0108 said:


> It's not that bad  You just get on with it! The hardest part was having a newborn with a baby that couldnt walk, which meant carrying both everywhere, with stitches and its not like H would sleep all the time, she was an active toddler so it was hard getting used to! Routine is key in this household lol! x

As there aren't any other twin mums in teen section, I find I relate most to you as your two are so close in age, so you know what its like to have two small babies at once :D You're such a good mum too, you're kids are very lucky to have you :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Lexilove

we can't wait said:


> About eight weeks.
> I know the exact night it happened because the condom broke and I cried for 45 minutes. :blush:
> 
> Are you thinking you're pregnant again, Bree?

Wait, are you pregnant again Kelly? (I'm really sorry if your names not actually Kelly :dohh:) I'm having suspicions that I am but I'm not sure.


----------



## sarah0108

xgem27x said:


> sarah0108 said:
> 
> 
> It's not that bad  You just get on with it! The hardest part was having a newborn with a baby that couldnt walk, which meant carrying both everywhere, with stitches and its not like H would sleep all the time, she was an active toddler so it was hard getting used to! Routine is key in this household lol! x
> 
> As there aren't any other twin mums in teen section, I find I relate most to you as your two are so close in age, so you know what its like to have two small babies at once :D You're such a good mum too, you're kids are very lucky to have you :hugs: xxxxClick to expand...

Thank you Gem :hugs: people often mistake them as twins now :rofl: xxx


----------



## divershona

i reckon that kaya was about 8 months when this LO was concieved, will know better once i've had my dating scan ... which shouldn't be too far away now!


----------



## MillyBert

14 with my first and 19 when i had my second 4 months ago so i left 5 years between. xx


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

xgem27x said:


> I think there was pretty much seconds between my two's conception....

:rofl: :rofl: YOU WIN!


----------



## jenny_wren

ooooh congratulations for the newly pregnant
ladies :happydance:​


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Oh, but to answer your question, Liv was about 11 months when I fell pregnant with my angel. It was also the first (or second, not too sure) time I had sex since becoming pregnant with her! What the hell are the odds?! :haha:


----------



## EffyKat

I have no idea when I conceived this little one. I just need my dating scan to figure it out... I'll get back to you with it! 
Edit: I forgot to mention I calculated my pregnancy from the last period I remember having...End of June sometime.. So, I calculated my Due Date to be 22nd March...


----------



## Burchy314

EffyKat said:


> I have no idea when I conceived this little one. I just need my dating scan to figure it out... I'll get back to you with it!

Your pregnant again?


----------



## EffyKat

I am yeah :).


----------



## x__amour

I didn't know you were pregnant again, Helen! Congrats! :D


----------



## Burchy314

Congrats...again I am jealous lol.


----------



## EffyKat

Aw thank you :). Yeah we're keeping it pretty close to our chests until after the Scan..


----------



## cammy

No I'm not thinking about having another, more I think I am. I got my period back at 7 weeks and I havent had it since , but I thought it was probably just my hormones going all crazy since I'm bfing. But I had a week of strong cramps a bit over a week ago and so I thought it was coming back but nope. So I took a test to make sure and I got a +ve positive so I took another and got another faint +ve so I bought a bunch different tests because I was freaking out and got 3 +ve's and 1 -ve. So I'm really stressed out and really confused. Me and OH have been having alot of problems so I was really worried what will happen, I told him that I thought I might be and we have avoided the conversation since because that one didn't go well. So I haven't told him that I took tests because I'm scared of what he'll think. Alexander is only 14ish weeks old now and if I'm pregnant, which it looks to be, then I am about 7 weeks already.

EDIT: please dont mention this on fb, as OH doesn't even know yet and I haven't had it confirmed yet by a doctor.



sarah0108 said:


> Harriet was 14 weeks (LOL!) when i got pregnant again

How did you react when you found out?? Was it really hard with two bubs so close together??



we can't wait said:


> About eight weeks.
> I know the exact night it happened because the condom broke and I cried for 45 minutes. :blush:
> 
> Are you thinking you're pregnant again, Bree?

 Are you pregnant again????? I didn't know, I haven't talked to you in a while, haven't seen you around much.


----------



## cammy

as an added note, I seriously don't think condoms are effective nor the progestron pill. I was using both when I fell pregnant with LO and this time as well.


----------



## MissMummy2Be

cammy said:


> No I'm not thinking about having another, more I think I am. I got my period back at 7 weeks and I havent had it since , but I thought it was probably just my hormones going all crazy since I'm bfing. But I had a week of strong cramps a bit over a week ago and so I thought it was coming back but nope. So I took a test to make sure and I got a +ve positive so I took another and got another faint +ve so I bought a bunch different tests because I was freaking out and got 3 +ve's and 1 -ve. So I'm really stressed out and really confused. Me and OH have been having alot of problems so I was really worried what will happen, I told him that I thought I might be and we have avoided the conversation since because that one didn't go well. So I haven't told him that I took tests because I'm scared of what he'll think. Alexander is only 14ish weeks old now and if I'm pregnant, which it looks to be, then I am about 7 weeks already.
> 
> 
> 
> sarah0108 said:
> 
> 
> Harriet was 14 weeks (LOL!) when i got pregnant again
> 
> How did you react when you found out?? Was it really hard with two bubs so close together??
> 
> 
> 
> we can't wait said:
> 
> 
> About eight weeks.
> I know the exact night it happened because the condom broke and I cried for 45 minutes. :blush:
> 
> Are you thinking you're pregnant again, Bree?Click to expand...
> 
> Are you pregnant again????? I didn't know, I haven't talked to you in a while, haven't seen you around much.Click to expand...

OMG Breanna i dont know what to say... lots and lots of :hugs: from me and Christian-James how are you feeling about it all?? pm me if you wanna talk or inbox on facebook im always on there :) :hugs:


----------



## cammy

MissMummy2Be said:


> cammy said:
> 
> 
> No I'm not thinking about having another, more I think I am. I got my period back at 7 weeks and I havent had it since , but I thought it was probably just my hormones going all crazy since I'm bfing. But I had a week of strong cramps a bit over a week ago and so I thought it was coming back but nope. So I took a test to make sure and I got a +ve positive so I took another and got another faint +ve so I bought a bunch different tests because I was freaking out and got 3 +ve's and 1 -ve. So I'm really stressed out and really confused. Me and OH have been having alot of problems so I was really worried what will happen, I told him that I thought I might be and we have avoided the conversation since because that one didn't go well. So I haven't told him that I took tests because I'm scared of what he'll think. Alexander is only 14ish weeks old now and if I'm pregnant, which it looks to be, then I am about 7 weeks already.
> 
> 
> 
> sarah0108 said:
> 
> 
> Harriet was 14 weeks (LOL!) when i got pregnant again
> 
> How did you react when you found out?? Was it really hard with two bubs so close together??
> 
> 
> 
> we can't wait said:
> 
> 
> About eight weeks.
> I know the exact night it happened because the condom broke and I cried for 45 minutes. :blush:
> 
> Are you thinking you're pregnant again, Bree?Click to expand...
> 
> Are you pregnant again????? I didn't know, I haven't talked to you in a while, haven't seen you around much.Click to expand...
> 
> OMG Breanna i dont know what to say... lots and lots of :hugs: from me and Christian-James how are you feeling about it all?? pm me if you wanna talk or inbox on facebook im always on there :) :hugs:Click to expand...

At the moment Alexander is going through a rough patch, not sleeping or feeding and OH is really sick so I'm of course going crazy in general. 
I really dunno how I feel, I'm more worried of what OH is going to think. I haven't told him yet because of that and also because he crashed his car, which is off the road and he is really sick. So I don't want him to have more to think about. He is on the mend, so hopefully I'll have the guts to tell him soon.


----------



## emmylou92

Helen, congrats on your pregnancy. Haven't seen ou around here in a while.


----------



## cammy

FOR THOSE OF YOU WHO HAVE ME ON FACEBOOK:
please dont mention this on fb, as OH doesn't even know yet and I haven't had it confirmed yet by a doctor.


----------



## emmylou92

Wow Cammy, I fell pregnant really quick after having Hollie but i M/c. Do you have an appt at the docs?

I cant believe how many of us are pregnant again :)


----------



## we can't wait

Lexilove said:


> Wait, are you pregnant again Kelly? (I'm really sorry if your names not actually Kelly :dohh:) I'm having suspicions that I am but I'm not sure.




cammy said:


> Are you pregnant again????? I didn't know, I haven't talked to you in a while, haven't seen you around much.

Yes, my name is Kelly. :winkwink:
& yes, I was. I had a ticker, but it just felt so weird to see it, so I changed it to the 'I've been a member of bnb since...' one. I got two positives, and then start bleeding heavily at 4+6. :angel:


----------



## EffyKat

emmylou92 said:


> Helen, congrats on your pregnancy. Haven't seen ou around here in a while.

Thanks. I haven't been on in ages as I haven't had the time.. Adam is a bit of a handful lmao! how are you?


----------



## emmylou92

Ahh yes think they all are at this age hehe, I'm good. Is nice to see you around here again and pregnant.


----------



## kittycat18

I'm sorry to hear that Kelly :hugs2: xx


----------



## Lexilove

we can't wait said:


> Lexilove said:
> 
> 
> Wait, are you pregnant again Kelly? (I'm really sorry if your names not actually Kelly :dohh:) I'm having suspicions that I am but I'm not sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cammy said:
> 
> 
> Are you pregnant again????? I didn't know, I haven't talked to you in a while, haven't seen you around much.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, my name is Kelly. :winkwink:
> & yes, I was. I had a ticker, but it just felt so weird to see it, so I changed it to the 'I've been a member of bnb since...' one. I got two positives, and then start bleeding heavily at 4+6. :angel:Click to expand...

Oh I'm so sorry :hugs: Aria is just gorgeous though!


----------



## we can't wait

Thanks, ladies. It wasn't meant to be. Just means I get to spend more time with Aria, before having another. :flower:

:angel:


----------



## cammy

I'm so sorry kelly. If you wanna talk just pm me :D


----------

